# Removing rusty garbage disposer



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like you have the unit loose enough to bend up the top flange. Or you have already destroyed the sink  
I have removed many rusted disposals and the hammer generally gets the ring started with a couple taps. I know this probably is going to fry your brain but are you sure your trying to turn the correct ring? It is the one with the three round protrusions.
If so and you can get a pair of snips in the top flange try cutting slices in it to give you more to bend.
Good luck.


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

You might be able to use a cheater bar (a pipe fitting over the wrench to lengthen it and increase your leverage) on the disposal wrench. It sounds like you have had a leak for some time. What kind of sink do you have? Have you given any thought to just pulling the sink and replacing it disposal and all?


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Use a good screwdriver and give it another shot.
Or get a hammer and a screwdriver, hold the screwdriver on the little slot on the ring and hit it with the hammer, basically using the screwdriver as an extension for the hammer. If that fails I'd revert very carefully to a sawzall.


----------



## Slobberbone (May 19, 2009)

Did you ever get your garbage disposal off? How? I've got the same problem. I'm thinking about cutting it off with a torch but afraid I might damage the sink or catch the WD-40 I sprayed on it on fire. Cutting off the ring with a hacksaw looks daunting at best.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't laugh,just try it- mix up some automatic transmission fluid (3 parts) with acetone (1 part) and squirt this onto the threaded area the ring threads onto. Acetone can be found as "oil-less finger nail polish remover". Let it set for a few hours and then tap the protrusions on the ring with a hammer. Don't beat it up, make love to it, tap, tap. I bet it comes loose.


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

Did you remove the snap ring that holds the mounting ring in place?


----------



## Slobberbone (May 19, 2009)

Wow, I'm going to try the transmission fluid/acetone idea. I can see this possibly working. I'll let you know.

Concerning the snap ring, you can't get to the snap ring until the disposal is unscrewed from the mounting flange. Once I get the disposal off, I'm sure the snap ring will be another challenge as it's surely rusted solid in place as well. However, it will be well-exposed and easy to cut with a torch or hacksaw if necessary. Once I get the disposal off, I think I'm home-free!


----------



## jpmn33blk (Oct 4, 2009)

I had the exact same rust problem, but was finally able to get mine off.

I took a look at the new one and noticed how it needs to turn in the mounting ring in the groove. I spent about an hour working the rust out of the groove on the old one. I used a tool with a small pick on the end and small screw driver to work out the rust on all three grooves near the tabs. That with some WD40, and pounding with a hammer, I eventually worked the rust out and was able to get it to turn. 

It was frustrating, but it will work. Better than trying to cut the whole thing out. 

Good luck, another quick job that took 3 hrs.


----------



## Dougefresh18350 (Mar 3, 2013)

I used a drill and a bit for metal to drill off the tabs on the clamping ring.


----------



## addfsd (Feb 23, 2013)

I soaked the turn/lock part in WD40 and hit the crap out of it with a hammer!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

All great ideas---this thread is from 2007----some future disposer remover will enjoy you help, I'm sure!


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Just replace the whole sink! Its probably as old as the disposal. Sometimes its just not worth it, and you have to consider what your time is worth.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The sink was new seven years back when this thread started----he probably wore out the disposer already,too.:laughing:


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Use a sawzall with a long metal blade and cut the darn flange holding the disposal.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

By golly--I bet he has that disposer out by now----the project was started in 2007.


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

You're right! I gave up and called a plumber. 

Fast forward six years to April 2013. Racing around one afternoon packing for a trip I was leaving for early the next morning. Discovered a bunch of water under the kitchen sink. You guessed it, leaking garbage disposer. Didn't have the time nor the desire to mess with it so I called the plumber again. Maybe I'll use all of these good ideas to replace the next one!


----------



## Mattman944 (Sep 8, 2013)

*My Solution - Screw Clamp*

Same problems with the little tool they provide - you don't have a lot of leverage and the whole assembly wants to rotate. I used a screw clamp positioned between one of the 3 tool holes and one of the three flanges with the screws (not the screws themselves). That provided enough force. You need something with jaws that open 5 inches. I used a bar clamp, a C-clamp would probably work also.

Tip - if your disposer is making a lot of noise, check for leaks.


----------



## doman26 (Apr 24, 2014)

I just had this problem. I fiddled with it for a bit and was looking at the new one and thinking of ideas but then I went to the PC to see what other people did. The guy mentioning drilling the tabs, I thought that was a good idea, I was thinking about messing with the tabs as it is only being held by those three. I ended up prying it off with a screwdriver! LOL. Talk about elbow grease. It was hard enough to get leverage but you only need to pop two of the tabs off. Remember to use a thick screwdriver, LOL. Then that damn ring that holds the rest in the sink flange. Used two vice grip wrenches to bend the flange in opposite ways. Gave me enough room with a flat head screwdriver to pop it off. What a work out!


----------



## Nannavina (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi, am having a problem getting the rusted on ring clamp off the sink flange so that I can replace the flange and the all with the new garbage disposal. Have tried WD4, and other rust remover compounds, am about ready to use a reciprocating saw and just cut straight across the bottom of the flange above the ring. Any other ideas that might make it easier to remove???:smile:


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you tried PB Blaster? I think I would use a dremel with a fiber reinforced cut off wheel, or at most a right angle grinder with a thin metal cut off blade. I would think that it would give if you spary it with Kroil, or PB Blaster and let it set. Most people do not let it set anywhere near long enough. I assume you have a gigundo pair of channel locks? I bought a pair 40 years ago, and I use them continually for a whole lot of stuff, including oil filters that an ******* put in too tight. Try to get a strainer with the thumb screws, and put anti seize on the threads on the refit.


----------



## Nannavina (Apr 6, 2016)

I was able, with the help of my daughter, to use the reciprocating saw with a metal blade to cut across the flange above the ring and hanger, then lifted out the flange and voila an hour later new disposal was in....thanks for all the suggestions this site is awesome.


----------



## Lasardo (Feb 11, 2017)

Disposer is rusted together and It's turning and turning.. tried WD40, nope, tried hitting the rust with a screwdriver and hammer, nope, thinking of trying the acetone and tranni fluid before I go out and buy a saw... any ideas? Limited tools here!
Is it costly to replace the entire sink at this point?


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Stop by Harbor Freight and pick up one of their cheap sawsalls (reciprocating saw).
Stop by Home Depot or Lowe's and pick up a good 11" blade for it.


Cut away the bulk of the disposal by cutting at the red line. 

Then cut at the green line to cut away the flange.

Be sure to wear eye protection.

You could also use a 4.5" grinder


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

I told you...... LOL


----------

